# Front Page Photo Gallery Thumbnail Problem



## BratDawg (Sep 23, 2004)

I have FP 2003. I took over doing a website in it. :S

They have a page with a photo gallery, the style is slide show. On top there are thumbnails and when you click one, the larger image shows below it.

I added new photos by right clicking on it and adding files.

When I ftp'd the site up using FP I copied the pictures into the photo gallery folder there. The new picture files were showing in the main directory with all the html files. I left them there, but also copied them to the p hoto gallery folder.

When I look at the page, the new picture thumbnails show as white empty boxes, but if you click on them, their picture shows just fine.

what am i doing wrong?

The site is: http://www.gilanet.com/gilatrophyhunts/photogallery.htm

Also, while you're there, at the lower right hand corner of this page, and the other pages in the site, there is a w hite empty box, the properties of which point to "count.exe". Why is that not showing? I assume it's a counter of some kind.

Thanks for any help. More questions in another thread soon. sigh
thanks.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Hello, Personally I can not see your images, because I don't use Internet Explorer, and your javascript for viewing the images is not compatible with Mozilla Browsers.

looking at the page source, the actual thumbnail images dont exist in the location writtenintot he page, you have them as:
photogallery/photo31755/ARCHERY_0905-1.jpg
photogallery/photo31755/ARCHERY_0905-2.jpg
photogallery/photo31755/ARCHERY_0905-3.jpg
photogallery/photo31755/ARCHERY_1005-1.jpg
photogallery/photo31755/arch01.jpg
etc...

in fact they are located at;
ARCHERY_0905-1.jpg
ARCHERY_0905-2.jpg
ARCHERY_0905-3.jpg
ARCHERY_1005-1.jpg
etc....

Change the links to the correct one, or upload the images to the correct directories. (the reason the larger photo loads is bacause it is in the location that the script points to)


----------



## BratDawg (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks, I will try. Is there any way to make my site more viewable in other browsers? I was not aware of this problem. 

Anyone here familiar with frontpage that can help?


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Basically the problem is javascript. It is not processed the same for all browsers. Mozilla does not allow some javascripting, like your's which is created by Frontpage. You can try to make the page compatible with mozilla and IE, Click Tools > Page Options > Compatibility and select all browsers, if the code does not work (wont allow you to insert it), then its not compatible with the browsers,


----------

